

University applications for 2012 down 9% - brd
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-15430180

======
ColinWright
Selective/incomplete reporting at its best. According to this article:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/universityeducation/884...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/universityeducation/8846236/Universities-
see-40pc-fall-in-soft-subject-applications.html)

applications for

    
    
      "Applications for 'mass communication and documentation'
       subjects, such as media studies and PR, have been hit
       the hardest, falling 40.6 per cent compared to this time
       last year.
    
      "Education courses have also suffered, with applications
       dropping by 30 per cent while interest in creative arts
       has dropped by 27.1 per cent and business and administration
       studies by 26.1per cent."
    

Medicine and dentistry have had almost no reduction, ditto Cambridge and
Oxford. With the "soft" subjects taking a 40% hit, perhaps maths and the
sciences are not so badly affected.

Digging into the details will be interesting - it's a shame we can't trust the
BBC to do that.

~~~
brd
I totally agree that this is lack luster reporting but I imagine it may spark
an interesting conversation seeing as many of us have expected the "education
bubble" to pop and this may be an early indicator of it.

There have been no reports yet on US universities other than Northwestern's
Kellogg School of Management stating that they've seen a similar decline in
their MBA program.

I fully expect to see a lot more of these sorts of figures in the future but I
would be pleasantly surprised if they were paired with a surge in enrollment
in math and science degrees.

